# Milan: Mr X vs Ricketts. Le strategie.



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?

I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.

Cifra che i Ricketts considerano alta (Forbes valuta il Milan 531 milioni di euro) anche perchè poi servirà mettere tanti soldi per raddrizzare la situazione finanziaria del club. Forse sarebbe più conveniente acquistare il club direttamente da Elliott. 

Il famoso Mr X, invece, sarebbe in vantaggio per due motivi: sarebbe disposto a trattare l'acquisto del Milan alle cifre fatte da Li e poi a tenere Li in minoranza. L'ingresso di Mr X garantirebbe anche continuità agli attuali dirigenti del club.

----------

Come riportato da Carlo Festa il Milan, Elliott permettendo (che può prendere il club rossonero tra una decina di giorni se nessuno gli rimborserà i 32 mln), diventerà quasi sicuramente americano. Ma bisogna fare in fretta. La trattativa per la cessione deve concludersi entro 10 giorni, entro i quali come detto bisognerà rimborsare Elliott.

*I problemi sono due: Yonghong Li vorrebbe vendere inizialmente la quota di minoranza e la valutazione complessiva data al Milan dal cinese: 750 milioni di euro.

Tre soggetti interessati: I Ricketts che come detto stanno provando a rimontare, un altro soggetto e poi il famoso Mr X che sembrerebbe in pole.

Ma chi è potrebbe essere questo Mr X?

Ecco i quattro possibili nomi, secondo Festa: 

1) Rocco Comisso patrimonio da 4,3 miliardi (proprietario dei Cosmos)

2) Tilman Fertitta patrimonio da 4,4 miliardi (proprietario della catena di ristorante Landrys)

3) Joshua Harris ((Apollo Global) patrimonio da oltre 4 miliardi

4) Famiglia Dolan

----------

Montanari di Milano Finanza a Sky:"La famiglia Ricketts è interessata a comprare il club ma non è l'unico soggetto. Il problema è che non si conosce l'identikit dell'altro soggetto. Nei prossimi 10 giorni potrebbe esserci il passaggio formale di Li ad Elliott, se il presidente rossonero non restituirà i 32 milioni. In questi 10 giorni avremo la soluzione. O Elliott vince e resta proprietario o Li prova a vendere il Milan e arriverà un nuovo proprietario. Soluzione migliore? Elliott è un fondo attivista, che scommette sulle società quotate in borsa. Entrano nel capitale, fanno l'affare e poi vendono. Non è un investitore di lungo corso. E' un fondo speculativo. Se Elliott diventasse proprietario del Milan, cercherà nel giro di qualche tempo un nuovo proprietario. A questo punto è più importante che si trovi un investitore industriale serio, come può essere la famiglia Ricketts. Li valuta il Milan complessivamente 1 miliardo, e mi chiedo come faccia. Dalla cifra vanno decurtati i debiti, quindi il valore è di 650 - 700 milioni. Cifra comunque molto alta. Considerata anche la spada di Damocle della Uefa. I Ricketts hanno detto di voler replicare il modello sportivo dei Cubs il cui valore è raddoppiato in poco tempo. I Ricketts sanno fare il loro mestiere. Hanno diverse attività, anche di brokeraggio. Alcuni membri della famiglia sono in politica. Sappiamo chi sono e cosa fanno. I bilanci sono visibili a tutti. E godono della stima del mondo politico. Cosa mi aspetto dalla sentenza della Uefa? Io ho sempre pensato che la soluzione migliore sia la sanzione economica. L'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe un danno enorme. Probabilmente un provvedimento esagerato".
*


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Santo cielo. La "strategia" di Mr X mi sa tanto di pericolosissimo deja vu....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Santo cielo. La "strategia" di Mr X mi sa tanto di pericolosissimo deja vu....



La descrizione di Mr X è uguale a quella di Mr Bee quando si diceva che voleva entrare con il 49% lasciando Berlusconi e Galliani al suo posto.


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Io a pelle continuo a preferire i Ricketts, non so, a pelle mi sembra gente che sa gestire società sportive e che sappia programmare.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La descrizione di Mr X è uguale a quella di Mr Bee quando si diceva che voleva entrare con il 49% lasciando Berlusconi e Galliani al suo posto.



Esatto. O della prima fase di Yonghong Li rispetto a Galatioto e co.


----------



## Gabry (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Ok, mi accodo anche io con chi spera in Ricketts...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Io lascerei tutti al proprio posto al momento.

Hanno lavorato bene e serve continuità. Poi vedremo.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Santo cielo. La "strategia" di Mr X mi sa tanto di pericolosissimo deja vu....



Prevedibile.
Solo un folle pagherebbe la cifra richiesta da Yonghong Li, che in teoria non è minimamente nelle condizioni di trattare.

Solo che Yonghong Li si è ormai bruciato, quindi ci vuole un prestanome più credibile che possa inoltre garantire la continuità aziendale. 

Per me le parole di Fu Yixiang di due anni fa sono tutt'ora valide: "Per il Milan non manca la volontà di comprare; manca la volontà di vendere".


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2018)

Mr. X messo così è IL Male.

Non esiste nessuno che soddisfi quel tipo di richieste da parte di B... ehm Li.

Si tratterebbe dell'estensione della lavanderia.



Aron ha scritto:


> Prevedibile.
> Solo un folle pagherebbe la cifra richiesta da Yonghong Li, che in teoria non è minimamente nelle condizioni di trattare.
> 
> Solo che Yonghong Li si è ormai bruciato, quindi ci vuole un prestanome più credibile che possa inoltre garantire la continuità aziendale.
> ...




Comunque siamo veramente in un paese disgraziato.

Svariati utenti hanno palesato il fatto che conoscenze nella GdF hanno sospettato da subito nell'ipotesi di riciclaggio, eppure non è stato fatto NULLA.


Un certo personaggio dovrebbe star bruciando all'inferno da 20-25 anni.


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mr. X messo così è IL Male.
> 
> Non esiste nessuno che soddisfi quel tipo di richieste da parte di B... ehm Li.
> 
> ...



Ma scherzi? Ti basi delle voci su un forum per sostenere la tua tesi?


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La descrizione di Mr X è uguale a quella di Mr Bee quando si diceva che voleva entrare con il 49% lasciando Berlusconi e Galliani al suo posto.





Admin ha scritto:


> Santo cielo. La "strategia" di Mr X mi sa tanto di pericolosissimo deja vu....



non vedo lo scandalo, siamo già a luglio nessun dirigente si libera a stagione in corso. Gli stessi ricketts potrebbero lasciare il managment attuale e tirare le somme nella prossima stagione. cambiare ad, ds e allenatore adesso mi pare improbabile, piu probabile che venga aggiunta una nuova figura di loro fiducia e che ovviamente comanda tutti.


----------



## kipstar (23 Giugno 2018)

con sto mister x mi sembra di essere tornato indietro di un tot di estati....
comunque credo che sia presto per dire meglio questo o meglio quello.
nel momento in cui si sapranno i nomi si potrà capire. da quello che ho capito l'investitore di goldman vuole rimanere anonimo finchè non è chiusa la vicenda, che ci sta. Probabilmente non gli gioverebbe a livello d'affari se per vari motivi saltasse tutto.
meno chiaro mi è il motivo per cui la 66esima famiglia americana più ricca sia uscita allo scoperto. perchè si dice che sono indietro nella trattativa. ma quello che vale per l'investitore di goldman non varrebbe anche per loro ? 
credo che non convenga a nessuno prendere la squadra da eliott ma ora per ovvi motivi....

comunque tutto questo mi fa ripensare all'anno scorso e al closing. a tutto quello che si scriveva.....


----------



## Boomer (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...





Li non avrebbe alcun interesse a rimanere socio di minoranza. Ci vuole ancora parecchio prima di poter anche solo pensare di quotare il Milan in borsa ad esempio.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi? Ti basi delle voci su un forum per sostenere la tua tesi?



Questa è la mia idea, e non è basata su voci da forum ma quel tipo di affermazioni vanno a consolidare un sospetto che ho SEMPRE avuto (e non sono l'unico).

Che ti piaccia o meno sono affari tuoi sinceramente.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2018)

Beh,diciamo che il fatto che il "venditore" valuti il milan 1 miliardo e gradirebbe un socio di minoranza non può che far venire in mente una persona….

non sappiamo chi sarà il compratore ma forse qualche idea sul venditore ce la possiamo fare….sembra incredibile anche a me ma più passa il tempo e più mi sembra possibile come scenario

cmq è vero la situazione potrebbe ricordare: Ricketts sta al gruppo di Galatioto come Mister X sta a Yonghong...


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Prevedibile.
> Solo un folle pagherebbe la cifra richiesta da Yonghong Li, che in teoria non è minimamente nelle condizioni di trattare.
> 
> Solo che Yonghong Li si è ormai bruciato, quindi ci vuole un prestanome più credibile che possa inoltre garantire la continuità aziendale.
> ...



quindi arriverà un prestanome americano ma il milan è di berlusconi?


----------



## sballotello (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Santo cielo. La "strategia" di Mr X mi sa tanto di pericolosissimo deja vu....



.


----------



## sballotello (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Questo spiegherebbe l'attesa dell'UEFA. 
La UEFA sospetta il teatrino col Mister X americano (sempre che sia veramente tale...), ed è pronta a punire ulteriormente il Milan per questa nuova pseudo-proprietà.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Giugno 2018)

mi dite come si fa organizzare x i prossimi 15 anni?
Capisco lo Stadio.. sponsor.. merchandising 

ma a livello calcistico mi pare assai improbabile


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2018)

Ma un potenziale acquirente non gli conviene prendere il Milan da Elliot piuttosto che trattare con Li? 

Boh, impressione mia, ma se Li non scende a qualche compromesso (sconto? cedere maggioranza?) temo i potenziali acquirenti attendano con avvoltoi la carcassa nelle mani di Elliot.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> quindi arriverà un prestanome americano ma il milan è di berlusconi?



Per ora si sa solo che c'è un Mister X che viene dato favorito, che potrebbe entrare come socio di minoranza a tempo indefinito e che potrebbe mantenere la dirigenza attuale. 

Il resto è avvolto nel mistero. Per quel che ne sappiamo questo Mister X potrebbe anche essere in realtà una cordata intera.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Ricketts tutta la vita se devo scegliere. Basta mister x y z


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma un potenziale acquirente non gli conviene prendere il Milan da Elliot piuttosto che trattare con Li?
> 
> Boh, impressione mia, ma se Li non scende a qualche compromesso (sconto? cedere maggioranza?) temo i potenziali acquirenti attendano con avvoltoi la carcassa nelle mani di Elliot.



Nulla ha senso nel prelevare il Milan adesso e soprattutto alle condizioni di Yonghong Li. 

Aveva senso comprare il Milan un mese fa per salvarlo dalla sentenza UEFA.
Ha senso prenderlo a Elliott a prezzo relativamente conveniente.

Ora, in questo momento e alle condizioni di Li, non ha senso.


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## AllanX (23 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> con sto mister x mi sembra di essere tornato indietro di un tot di estati....
> comunque credo che sia presto per dire meglio questo o meglio quello.
> nel momento in cui si sapranno i nomi si potrà capire. da quello che ho capito l'investitore di goldman vuole rimanere anonimo finchè non è chiusa la vicenda, che ci sta. Probabilmente non gli gioverebbe a livello d'affari se per vari motivi saltasse tutto.
> meno chiaro mi è il motivo per cui la 66esima famiglia americana più ricca sia uscita allo scoperto. perchè si dice che sono indietro nella trattativa. ma quello che vale per l'investitore di goldman non varrebbe anche per loro ?
> ...


Si potrebbe anche azzardare l'ipotesi che la famiglia Ricketts goda di maggiore credibilità rispetto a mr X e uscendo allo scoperto farebbe pressione su Li/B mettendolo in difficoltà con i tifosi (forse anche con la finanza) a cui dovrebbe giustificare la decisione di cedere il Milan a qualcuno meno affidabile e con meno garanzie.
Ovviamente è solo un ipotesi e spero che mr X sia affidabile almeno quanto i Ricketts se non di piu


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## luis4 (23 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nulla ha senso nel prelevare il Milan adesso e soprattutto alle condizioni di Yonghong Li.
> 
> Aveva senso comprare il Milan un mese fa per salvarlo dalla sentenza UEFA.
> Ha senso prenderlo a Elliott a prezzo relativamente conveniente.
> ...



avrebbe senso solo se mister li svaluta la società per rimanere con una piccola minoranza per rientrare dall'investimento e prendere i frutti tra 3 4 anni. es. 400 milioni x il 70%. ormai manca poco.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> avrebbe senso solo se mister li svaluta la società per rimanere con una piccola minoranza per rientrare dall'investimento e prendere i frutti tra 3 4 anni. es. 400 milioni x il 70%



Di fatto quello che ha fatto Thoir. Cosa più accreditata secondo me.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

Questo mr. X è un all-in.
O si tratta del proseguo di questa politica nebulosa come ho già detto, oppure è un pesce grosso grosso.
E attenzione, non è detto che sia americano, ne è detto che il suo patrimonio ammonti davvero ai famosi 4 miliardi.
Bisogna solo aspettare un altro po e sapremo se saranno rose o... altro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mr. X messo così è IL Male.
> 
> Non esiste nessuno che soddisfi quel tipo di richieste da parte di B... ehm Li.
> 
> ...



L inferno è casa sua... Cosa vuoi che bruci Il demonio?


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Giugno 2018)

Mister X non esiste.
i "mister x" non esistono.


----------



## davidelynch (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Va beh dai la famiglia ha una strategia programmata nel tempo, il resto è la solita buffonata messa su ad arte.


----------



## sette (23 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La descrizione di Mr X è uguale a quella di Mr Bee quando si diceva che voleva entrare con il 49% lasciando Berlusconi e Galliani al suo posto.



Già


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo mr. X è un all-in.
> O si tratta del proseguo di questa politica nebulosa come ho già detto, oppure è un pesce grosso grosso.
> E attenzione, non è detto che sia americano, ne è detto che il suo patrimonio ammonti davvero ai famosi 4 miliardi.
> Bisogna solo aspettare un altro po e sapremo se saranno rose o... altro.



Scordati gli arabi va, ti fai solo del male.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo mr. X è un all-in.
> O si tratta del proseguo di questa politica nebulosa come ho già detto, oppure è un pesce grosso grosso.
> E attenzione, non è detto che sia americano, ne è detto che il suo patrimonio ammonti davvero ai famosi 4 miliardi.
> Bisogna solo aspettare un altro po e sapremo se saranno rose o... altro.



lascia perdere gli insiders del twitter.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La descrizione di Mr X è uguale a quella di Mr Bee quando si diceva che voleva entrare con il 49% lasciando Berlusconi e Galliani al suo posto.



già...vediamo esce sto nome, altrimenti la puzza di bruciato si sente fin da qui.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Giugno 2018)

Troppe ipotesi basate su presupposizioni errate.

Mr X e magari Mr Y sono schermati da GS o da ML chiaro che o chiudono o non hanno 8nteresse a rivelarsi (magari in orevisione di un futuro tentativo verso altra squadra). I Ricketts si sono esposti solamente perché si sono resi conto di essere nettamente in svantaggio, magari speravano si entrare in gioco successivamente, con il Milan in mano ad Elliot. Ma adesso si sono resi conto che Mr. X e Mr. Y sono vicinissimi a chiudere con Li adesso e se aspettassero sarebbero tagliati fuori. Di qui il disperato tentativo di rientrare in gioco con l’uscita pubblica. Per me o alzano clamoosamente l’offerta o sono out.


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Troppe ipotesi basate su presupposizioni errate.
> 
> Mr X e magari Mr Y sono schermati da GS o da ML chiaro che o chiudono o non hanno 8nteresse a rivelarsi (magari in orevisione di un futuro tentativo verso altra squadra). I Ricketts si sono esposti solamente perché si sono resi conto di essere nettamente in svantaggio, magari speravano si entrare in gioco successivamente, con il Milan in mano ad Elliot. Ma adesso si sono resi conto che Mr. X e Mr. Y sono vicinissimi a chiudere con Li adesso e se aspettassero sarebbero tagliati fuori. Di qui il disperato tentativo di rientrare in gioco con l’uscita pubblica. Per me o alzano clamoosamente l’offerta o sono out.



Anche secondo me è cosi. Secondo me i Ricketts già sono fuori gioco, purtroppo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lascia perdere gli insiders del twitter.



Non seguo twitter, figurati.
Dico solo che se non c'è certezza nemmeno sul nome, fatico a credere che vi sia sulla provenienza geografica e sulla reale consistenza del patrimonio.
Finora si sa solo l'advisor... un po poco!


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non seguo twitter, figurati.
> Dico solo che se non c'è certezza nemmeno sul nome, fatico a credere che vi sia sulla provenienza geografica e sulla reale consistenza del patrimonio.
> Finora si sa solo l'advisor... un po poco!



se esce la nazionalità, è evidente che hanno voluto si sapesse, anche perché ormai concordano un pò tutti su questo. Mentre prima si parlava di personaggi anche di nazionalità diversa. Ovviamente io spero sempre nello sceicco di turno o russo/uzbeko, ma in questo momento urge cambiare la situazione. Resto comunque dell'idea che ancora non è detta l'ultima parola, con Elliott di mezzo.


----------



## Manue (23 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Io lascerei tutti al proprio posto al momento.
> 
> Hanno lavorato bene e serve continuità. Poi vedremo.



Benissimo, 
hanno solo confermaro Montella a luglio per condannarlo ad inizio settembre, hanno solo creato un monte ingaggi estremamente alto, 
hanno solo sbagliato l’acquisto più importante, hanno solo strategicamente parlando previsto dei ricavi dalla Cina totalmente sbagliati, hanno solo cambiato uomini in ruoli strategici creandosi un cerchio protettivo (ultimo per esempio Beretta per saltare Galli) e non vado avanti...

Se lavori così, nella mia azienda, non ti danno una seconda possibilità. 
Fassone e Mirabelli sono nel calcio da tempo, non hanno mai fatto bene, mai. Basta documentarsi. 

Noi abbiamo preso 2 interisti e li abbiamo messi lì...tanto che senatori del grande Milan e non solo, si sono meravigliati (Costacurta, Del Piero). 
Hanno ricevuto bocciature da gente come Boban, Shevchenko, Maldini...

Sono entrati con prepotenza andando a minare l’equilibrio dello spogliatoio e sai bene come...

Insomma dai.
Hanno fatto bene, io li terrei ancora lì. 
Ma anche YongHong Li è stato puntuale e preciso nei pagamenti..peccato per gli ultimi 32mln... un vero peccato altrimenti potevamo dire di avere un magnate come proprietario e le solite voci maligne ed invidiose ci davano addosso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2018)

A leggere le opinioni di certi tifosi, mi viene da pensare che il ridimensionamento non è solo della società ma proprio del tifoso che si culla sulla mediocrità evidente di questi dirigenti. Fossero successe certe cose a Madrid o a Torino sponda bianconera, Mirabelli e Fassone non avrebbero potuto mettere naso fuori dalla porta.


----------



## jacky (23 Giugno 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A leggere le opinioni di certi tifosi, mi viene da pensare che il ridimensionamento non è solo della società ma proprio del tifoso che si culla sulla mediocrità evidente di questi dirigenti. Fossero successe certe cose a Madrid o a Torino sponda bianconera, Mirabelli e Fassone non avrebbero potuto mettere naso fuori dalla porta.



Complimenti, hai centrato pienamente il punto del discorso.
Sono entrati grazie a Li, hanno mentito spudoratamente a tutti spalleggiando Li (questione rifinanziamento, garanzie acquisto Bonucci etc...) e ora vorrebbero uscirne anche da santarellini rimanendo nella futura società...
Ma perpiacere... via via... gente che guarda solo alla propria tasca, alla propria posizione e al proprio tornaconto.

Pensate a quello che ha fatto MALDINI, UOMO VERO... e non ai giochetti di potere di questi due omini piccoli piccoli.

Questo significa avere spina dorsale e rispetto per 7 milioni di tifosi. Altro che chiacchiere.

Speriamo di cambiare presto tutto il management e, per tornare in topic, spero che arrivi una persona appassionata e capace di gestire... fare calcio oggi è difficilissimo. Anche perché i ricchi molto spesso non sanno perdere, e nel calcio vince chi sa gestire le sconfitte e i momenti delicati.


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2018)

Chi dice che Eliot venderebbe? 
Non è più probabile che lo venda solo dopo la quotazione in Borsa?


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Giugno 2018)

Non sarebbe una brutta figura per i Ricketts a lasciare un communicato che vogliono i club per poi un giorno dopo essere fuori dai giochi?


----------



## Manue (23 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la partita per l'acquisto del Milan si gioca tra i Ricketts e Mr X. Ma quali sono le differenze tra le offerte e quali i piani?
> 
> I Ricketts starebbero già ragionando in ottica futura. Addirittura starebbero programmando già i prossimi 10-15 anni. Il problema è rappresentato dal prezzo chiesto da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del Milan. Valutato, in totale, 670 milioni ai quali bisogna aggiungere anche 200 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Scusate, 
a prescindere dalle ipotesi,
possiamo dare come certezza che MisterX sia statunitense?

Oppure non si sa?


----------



## luigi61 (23 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Benissimo,
> hanno solo confermaro Montella a luglio per condannarlo ad inizio settembre, hanno solo creato un monte ingaggi estremamente alto,
> hanno solo sbagliato l’acquisto più importante, hanno solo strategicamente parlando previsto dei ricavi dalla Cina totalmente sbagliati, hanno solo cambiato uomini in ruoli strategici creandosi un cerchio protettivo (ultimo per esempio Beretta per saltare Galli) e non vado avanti...
> 
> ...



1 ora di applausi
Quando vedrò fuori dai coglio. ...ni i 2 interisti incompetenti e Paolo Maldini in società solo allora avremo imboccato la strada giusta


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> 1 ora di applausi
> Quando vedrò fuori dai coglio. ...ni i 2 interisti incompetenti e Paolo Maldini in società solo allora avremo imboccato la strada giusta



.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La descrizione di Mr X è uguale a quella di Mr Bee quando si diceva che voleva entrare con il 49% lasciando Berlusconi e Galliani al suo posto.



Anche io ho pensato a Mister Bee


----------



## sacchino (23 Giugno 2018)

IL problema è che sono americani gente che fa della lealtà sportiva la prima cosa, nel calcio di leale esiste ben poco ormai è quasi tutta mafia.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Benissimo,
> hanno solo confermaro Montella a luglio per condannarlo ad inizio settembre, hanno solo creato un monte ingaggi estremamente alto,
> hanno solo sbagliato l’acquisto più importante, hanno solo strategicamente parlando previsto dei ricavi dalla Cina totalmente sbagliati, hanno solo cambiato uomini in ruoli strategici creandosi un cerchio protettivo (ultimo per esempio Beretta per saltare Galli) e non vado avanti...
> 
> ...



 quoto ogni virgola


----------

